# Waters versus Gilmour



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Now there is no doubt that Pink Floyd with Waters and Gilmour was one of the greatest bands of all time. But I certainly don't miss waters all that much. Looking back on some of the great pink floyd albums there are some that were more dominated by waters (The Wall, The final cut) Then there are the gilmour albums. Division Bell, Momentary lapse of reason.
I recently bought "Division Bell" and I am completely in love with this CD. Although "Wish you were here remains my all time favorite Floyd album.
So I decided to jump on you tube and sample some other Floyd albums that I have yet to hear, to see if there is something I might be missing. What I have found that between Waters and Gilmour I'd pick Gilmour any day of the week. I really have a hard time getting in to a lot of what Waters is doing. Although I like the wall in general there are moments where Waters drives me nuts and I can't see me ever buying one of his solo albums.
So just wondering what the community of guitars Canada chooses.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I think the combination of the two is what made Pink Floyd so great. I haven't really listened to that much of the Floyd stuff after Waters left, but the lyrical content always seemed weaker to me - same with Gilmours solo CD which I bought - On an Island. The combination of Waters lyrics and Gilmours melodies are what made them so special. While either of those two are good on their own, the magic seems to happen when they were combined.

We need a "both" option on the poll.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My poll was actually addressing only after the departure of Waters. I mentioned in my original post that its indisputable that Pink Floyd with both as members was the best. Waters of course is the lyrical genius but gawd don't let him anywhere near the musical arrangements. I think it was gilmours job to put his lyrics in to a listenable state. 
But now that there reunion is almost as unlikely as a mcartney lennon reunion I was curious as to what others preferred. 
I did listen to snippets of gilmours solo album (On an Island) on you tube and I got to say it was quite boring. 
Although Pink Floyd has no where near the impact that it did with the 2 of them I have to say that I really enjoy most of what Gilmour does with out him. While Waters on the other hand I can't listen to on his own.
So you see putting a third option in my poll would not make much sense. Of course Floyd was better with Waters and Gilmour together.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Absolutely!~

The sum was much greater than the parts.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I think Gilmour's going to run away with this one any guitar forum you pick.
results may differ on a lyricists forum, if such a thing exists.

Gilmour's melodies and a bunch of his solos are something we all strive for.


----------



## verticleman (Sep 23, 2009)

*A No Brainer*

Gilmour took Floyd to where Waters couldn't go by himself. Gilmour is the sound of Floyd!

http://guitaristbuildsguitar.blogspot.com/2009/08/materials.html


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I picked waters for the songwriting. His solo albums are good too.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct Syd Barrett


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm surprised this is even a poll, are you kidding me?

Waters


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Shiny_Beast said:


> I'm surprised this is even a poll, are you kidding me?
> 
> Waters


Why? There are votes for both sides. That makes it a poll. What don't you get?


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly what Gilmour added to the original Pink Floyd productions. I'm certainly in favor of Waters when it comes to penning tunes, and Gilmours guitar solos are legendary and imho are some of the best solos out there.

It seems like a bit of apples and oranges. I don't think they can be compared in the same way. Both have their strengths and together are phenomenal. However, I've not been a big fan of either solo material.

A tough poll.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

to be honest, i haven't even heard that much from their catalog. 
_the wall, wish you were here_ and _dark side of the moon_ have been sooooo done to death by the classic rock stations, i can't stand to listen to them.
i have _animals_, because they never play it and it's good stuff.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'd go out of my freaking mind trying to choose between these two - for me, both are essential and required listening/viewing.

-dh


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> to be honest, i haven't even heard that much from their catalog.
> _the wall, wish you were here_ and _dark side of the moon_ have been sooooo done to death by the classic rock stations, i can't stand to listen to them.
> i have _animals_, because they never play it and it's good stuff.


To tell you the truth there are some Floyd albums that I never, ever tire of. Wish you were here, which is my favorite, I have listened to regularly since it was released. Dark side of the moon I listen to maybe once a year. I havent owned a recording of "Animals since the vinyl days but it is a great album and I have lately had a desire to pickup the CD. I'll probably get it this weekend at Beat goes on if they have it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> To tell you the truth there are some Floyd albums that I never, ever tire of. Wish you were here, which is my favorite, I have listened to regularly since it was released. Dark side of the moon I listen to maybe once a year. I haven't owned a recording of "Animals since the vinyl days but it is a great album and I have lately had a desire to pickup the CD. I'll probably get it this weekend at Beat goes on if they have it.


When compact disks came out, I was a teen and poor. It wasn't until 1987 when I went to college that I got a roommate that spent his stereo grant on a stereo system that included a cd player. First thing we all did was head out to "buy" some music to play on this new thing. I still own and still enjoy the two disks I bought that night:

Pink Floyd - A Saucer Full Of Secrets http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Saucerful_of_Secrets
Pink Floyd - Obscured by Clouds http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obscured_by_Clouds

They are not the first Pink Floyd I heard, and I had owned other albums on vinyl, The Wall, Wish You Were Here and Meddle, but these two cd's set the tone for my musical tastes from then on. I miss the sound and lyric influence of Syd Barrett following Saucer, a missing sound I can here. I like the full catalog of Pink Floyd yes and where Gilmours inclusion brought the band is nothing short of phenomenal, I still appreciate the Syd Barrett years the best.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

In terms of songwriting it's Waters for me, hands down.


Gilmour may be my favourite guitarist, but to my ear the albums released without Waters are pale shadows of the albums DSOTM through The Final Cut.

They sound like David Gilmour solo albums to me. Nothing wrong with that, but Waters was the man when it came to the brilliant writing. You really can't overstate Richard Wright's contributions either. He was a great player, writer.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree that it's a bit like saying "Jagger or Richards?". 

From what I've heard of their solo stuff, I like Gilmour better. 

I think Gilmour handles the Floyd material well live. I liked Momentary Lapse of Reason a lot. 

But I'm not aware of any Floyd material that had Waters but no Gilmour, so within the Floyd sphere, there aren't really any proper comparators. 

For the record - I'd go Richards. ;-)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

The first official album is fully Gilmour free:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Piper_at_the_Gates_of_Dawn

The second album Saucer full of Secrets was actually closer to 50/50 Gilmore and Barrett only the reason Gilmour became involved was because Barrett was in the throws of losing his mind. The final release of Saucer only had 1 song fully of Barrett mostly because Gilmour took the album far from what Barrett was doing.

This is a fun and interesting youtube of Astronomy Domine, Pink Floyd with no Gilmour 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts-2lg5fpQ4

Or Lucifer Sam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8sNEedLeHY

Or any of the other songs from their first album. It is still today avant guard and even maybe more so in the face of all the white bread music being put forward these days.


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> Why? There are votes for both sides. That makes it a poll. What don't you get?


The votes for Gilmore lol.

Seriously, I don't know where they found the nerve to keep gigging as Pink Floyd after they split up.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*I'll tells ya....*

I used to be a Gilmour fan, then I saw Waters live stuff post floyd.

THEN!!!

All these crazy rip off bands, like The Australian Pink Floyd Show, etc. that tour around the world using the Pink floyd name, doing Pink Floyd stuff. Now, back in the early 80's Gilmour et al won the name away from Roger Waters after a lot of legal battles. Then, he sells it out to a tribute band. 

Granted, Waters has to lighten up a bit, let go of a few personal issues and learn how to play a major chord but if Gilmour isn't going to exclusively use the name, then Waters should be allowed to.

my $0.02. off the soapbox now...

G.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Watch Waters "In The Flesh" live DVD.


His band does Floyd better than post Waters Pynk FLoyd by a wide margin.


I really love Gilmour's guitar playing and singing, but without Waters, Floyd is like the cockroach that continues moving around after it's head has been cut off.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Watch Waters "In The Flesh" live DVD.
> 
> 
> His band does Floyd better than post Waters Pynk FLoyd by a wide margin


Agreed. And, wasn't the last Waters concert, "Dark Side of the Moon" hailed as one of best concerts many people had ever seen?


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Shiny_Beast said:


> The votes for Gilmore lol.
> 
> Seriously, I don't know where they found the nerve to keep gigging as Pink Floyd after they split up.


Uh...probably in their wallets! I doubt there is any kind of apology forthcoming.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't really find the fact that they carried on as Pink Floyd post-Waters offensive in any way. I just think it was missing a fundamental writing element.

That's not to say Gilmour and Wright's contributions weren't important.


Peter Gabriel leaving Genesis had a similar impact in my opinion. Again, still a great band, but different enough to make me feel that it's a new band altogether.


----------



## Voxboy (Feb 14, 2006)

They're both iconic. I couldn't decide.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Peter Gabriel leaving Genesis had a similar impact in my opinion. Again, still a great band, but different enough to make me feel that it's a new band altogether.


Seems to me that Collins simply copied Gabriels style and didn't have near the songwriting strength as Gabriel.


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I really love Gilmour's guitar playing and singing, but without Waters, Floyd is like the cockroach that continues moving around after it's head has been cut off.


Every Friday night has to have a good laugh lol...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I had to go with the guitar player. I enjoyed his solo work more, and my favorite Floyd is the guitar drenched Wish You Were Here.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

biased answer: gilmour


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm listening to Animals right now (lunch time).


Not to beat a dead horse, but without BOTH Waters and Gilmour it's not Pink Floyd in my mind.


The sum is greater than the parts.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I"ve always been a Gilmore fan. The simplicity and smooth melodic overtones in his lead solos captivate without question. Waters added this crazy dark element that really didn't appeal to me much. There is no question that Gilmore is more successful in his solo career.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

urko99 said:


> I"ve always been a Gilmore fan. The simplicity and smooth melodic overtones in his lead solos captivate without question. Waters added this crazy dark element that really didn't appeal to me much. There is no question that Gilmore is more successful in his solo career.


Are you sure? Waters has released more material as a solo aetist than Gilmour. I'll bet he has toured more AS A SOLO ARTIST as well. No offence to Gilmour, but he has only occasionally left the embrace of the big name that is Pink Floyd.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just an opinion, It reflects in the voting as well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

urko99 said:


> Just an opinion, It reflects in the voting as well.


The voting on a guitar site, yes.


Don't get me wrong. I think Gilmour is among the top electric guitarists ever, but Waters has had a more extensive solo career and has certainly sold more albums outside of the PF name.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Waters was "Pink", Gilmour was "Floyd".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*You don't get any pudding unless you eat your meat! If don't eat your meat, how y' goin' have any pudding ?!?

*(or something like that - I'm not good with lyrics)


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

9kkhhd Syd trumps them both.


----------



## Thames (Oct 19, 2009)

verticleman said:


> Gilmour took Floyd to where Waters couldn't go by himself. Gilmour is the sound of Floyd!
> 
> http://guitaristbuildsguitar.blogspot.com/2009/08/materials.html





Gilmour took Floyd to *another* place... he will NEVER be able to bring it back to the glory days.

Waters WAS the musical genius behind Floyd... the guy who experimented the most. Gilmour is def one of the greatest guitarists of all time, but Waters is a whole different animal, who had a MUCH bigger influence on music.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm grateful that they are both so hugely talented, and prolific.

-dh


----------



## Voxboy (Feb 14, 2006)

Pancakes and maple syrup....can't have one without the other.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

*Roger...no David...ARGHHH*

I've always have enjoyed the lyrical content of RW and how he worked Syd into the songs after he was gone...So I vote RW, even though Comfortably Numb would have to be in my top 5 solos to listen to.


----------



## AxeAddict (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to chime in here. Gilmour is absolutely one of the most melodic and incredibly soulful guitar players I have ever heard and Pink Floyd remains one of my all time fave bands.

HOWEVER! The Roger Waters Dark Side of the Moon concert was ABSOLUTELY hands down the best live show I have EVER seen. I am getting goosebumps just typing this. The guitar player nailed every single solo / riff note for note and they were so tight. And hearing DSOTM from beginning to end without skipping a beat....totally mind melting performance. Roger Waters is a perfectionist and musical genius and that concert backed it up big time. 

Gilmour- well yes he is the instrumental voice of pink floyd, hands down.


----------



## RAW1 (Oct 15, 2008)

Great thread.Both are great muscians,but jezzz I remembered I had RW's The pro's and con's of hitchiking.What a mess.


----------

